# Marriott



## Ernie (Aug 23, 2007)

I was in North Carolina doing a speakers tour last week and I made time to stop in to see Hadley Cash at Marriott Orchids in Kernersville, NC between Winston-Salem and Greensboro. Well worth the effort! I picked up a couple seedlings. He doesn't part with much stuff in pots larger than 2.5" other than bloomed-out "culls" and choice divisions at choice $. Two villosums (not his album cross but the Candor XL by Marriott something), a (delenatii x Laser), a (Laser X roths), and a 4N (PEOY X Mt Toro). The last two he highly recommended. I'm sure those of you that get Awards Quarterly have seen his plants. He started breeding mostly white and pink complexes in the mid 90's and is seeing the fruits of his labor after a couple generations- lots of awards. He had some really awesome spotty white complexes in bloom, yep in the middle of summer. Thanks to backcrossing to Brachy species which like to bloom in the heat of summer. He also had three stunning Rolfei x godefroyae (? or something similar) that were to go to judging this past Saturday in Greensboro. I woulda paid a pretty penny for even the worst of the 3. I mentioned this forum and encouraged him to join as a vendor or at least lurk. 
Anyway, if you're in the mid, upper NC area, give him the heads up a little in advance and he'll try to be at the greenhouse for you. I don't recommend just dropping in even if it's during the stated hours on the web site- he's a family guy like me and often gets pulled away. 

-Ernie


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 23, 2007)

:clap:Sounds like a wonderful experience!:wink:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2007)

Yep, sounds like a good time. Any pictures?


----------



## arcticshaun (Aug 23, 2007)

They are too far away but I check out the website from time to time. Man, I could drop a couple of grand easy on some of those divisions (come on big lottery win). I haven't bought a complex Paph yet because now my standards are so high after looking at their site.

Shaun


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 24, 2007)

I know what you mean Shaun - where to you start? They have some many beauties & look at what they've been offering on ebay!


----------



## Pinebark (Aug 24, 2007)

Hadley and Mariott is where I just got my 3 new patps that I posted about yesterday. He is a pleasure to do business with. The divisions I got were even better than he described them to be. He took a tremendous amount of time and effort to package the Hiero so that the bloom on the spike and the spike survived the trip(nearly 30 inches tall). I recommend him unhesitantly.

Dave


----------



## Ernie (Aug 26, 2007)

Sorry no pix! I'm bad that way. Just got a new camera tho and need advice. Will start a new thread for that. 

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Aug 30, 2007)

Oh, I can help you with the photography! :evil:


----------



## marriott orchids (Sep 14, 2007)

*The Visit...*

Ernie,
It was a pleasure to have you stop by, and glad you enjoyed the visit even though it was at absolute low bloom time of the year. I hope the villosums bloom like the ones I've bloomed so far... if so, you're in for a treat! I love visitors, so all are welcome; and thanks for the kind comments!!!
Hadley


----------



## Ernie (Sep 15, 2007)

Cool! Hey Hadley. Glad to see you made it here! Have the admins set you up as a vendor if you like. 
I've been having haunting dreams about your kalinae 'Marriott Darkness' and victoria-regina 'Colorama'. 
NB: Hadley's "culls", as mentioned above, are better than most folks keepers. He really considers crosses carefully and does each one with a goal (or more correctly goals) for advancement of the line- it really shows in his results. His eye for breeding and flower quality is keen. 

-Ernie


----------

